# History Of MMA: Fred Ettish



## RTKDCMB (Jan 23, 2014)

Interesting story.


----------



## TFP (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for posting, such a tease because you want to delve into so many. Questions withnthis story.  Interesting he calls what he did in UFC 2 "MMA" as it was stillmstyle vs style back then.  I would really like to know what martial arts journey was afternthat fight and realization of unpreparedness.


----------



## SandaBoxing (Apr 5, 2014)

As I recall, Ettish went on to train BJJ and was a Purple or Brown Belt at the point of that MMA fight, making his record 1-1. That's a while ago so he's probably at least a Black Belt in BJJ now.

He called his UFC2 fight, MMA, probably just due to it being easier than calling it Style vs. Style Brawling each time and MMA is a widely known term. Ettish was a warrior back in UFC2. He took a serious beating. The Pro Boxer with the single gloves tapped out so fast compared to Ettish.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 14, 2014)

I watched an interview with Mr. Ettish one time.  Most people don't realize that he was not in the original lineup of that UFC.  He was there as a support person behind the scenes to help run the show and was asked last minute to fill in for someone who dropped out.

Props to the guy for stepping up and in the octagon with no type of preperation.


----------

